# FF Transducer Removable Transom Mount



## Bob Landry (Nov 4, 2011)

Two piece mount, the base part will permanently attach to the transom, the insert will slide in from the top and be held in place with a thumb screw. I have to drill and tap for the machine screws to hold the plastic bracket on the insert, no big deal there, and all of the transducer ajustment will be done with there. Then when I splash the boat, I drop the insert in, flush with the top and tighten.

What drove this project is that my boat doubles as a work boat on Lake Travis. All of the boat ramps on the lake are closed, so the only way I get it in and out is to dry-stack it until the water comes back up and I can trailer it. With the standard plastic transducer mount, the first time they picked it up with their fork lift, that would have wiped out the transducer, so I needed a way to remove it. The transducer bracket is the flip up type, but they aren't made for constant "flipping" nd the plastic teeth and cogs would have worn away pretty quick.

I didn't do anything with the white balance on the photos, so you Photoshop guys, cut me a little slack on that. LOL


----------



## crazymanme2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Some nice machine work =D> 

Looks like it will work fine


----------



## overboard (Nov 4, 2011)

always liked the idea of a removable mount, as long as it's rigid. looks like it will be very sturdy. nice job!


----------



## Jay415 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey you were asking for help and then you come up with this very impressive piece? You should be the one giving the help! Lol, great job!
After seeing this I'm ashamed of the idea I offered! :lol:


----------



## Bob Landry (Nov 4, 2011)

I can only take credit for the basic design. I came up with a rough sketch of what I thought would work and sent it to a buddy who does CAD drawings for Schlumberger. He made some significant revisions to it. Then I remembered that I had run across a guy on the internet that builds custon mobil antenna mounts using aluminum and stainless steel. I sent him the drawing asking for a price and we did a deal and a lot cheaper than I could have done locally.


----------

